# Theraband Gold



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok so i recently acquired a roll 5.5m long off ebay for around £28, is this what you guys are paying? If not were do you get yours? bearing in mind i live in Northern Ireland and the price includes the postage i paid to get it from England.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

think thats about the going rate. i paid about £26 for 5.5m of gold. the place i got it from are offering mainland delivery for free at the mo.


----------



## Qucifer (Dec 27, 2010)

I paid $35 US dollars for 6yds at a physical therapy supply store. If you call theraband, they can direct you to to the nearest supplier to you.
Q


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Cheers guys, at least now i know i haven't been ripped off


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

YogaAccessories.com has them 6ft for $8.89 so 6 yds would be $26.67
http://www.yogaacces...s_p_121448.html

I'm about to get my first set.

UPDATE: Bah!! $9 shipping. Well.. hopefully this is still a good deal.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't know metric but I buy six yards of thera band gold for $30 online


----------

